# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هنا (لامية العرب)

## لامية العرب

*القائل هو //*

القصيدة لللشنـفـرى

(لامية العرب)

من هو الشنفرى ؟

هو ثابت بن أوس الأزدي المتوفى عام 510 ميلادي ، أي قبل هجرة النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - بسبعين سنة تقريبا ... 
أختلف المؤرخين في تدوين شخصية الشنفرى .. ولهم في هذا أقوال ، منها :

(1) قيل أنه نشأ في قومه في الأزد ثم غاظوه فهجرهم ثم هجاهم ... 
(2) ومنهم من قال إن بني سلامان أسروه صغيرا ثم هرب منهم وهجلهم ...
(3) وقالت فئة ثالثه إنه ولد في سلامان وعاش رهينة عندهم مع أخيه وأمه - قال يوما لإبنة مولاه: (( اغسلي رأسي يا أخية )) فغاظها أن يدعوها بأخته فلطمته .. فهرب ثم هجاهم ..
(4) القول الرابع والصحيح أنه عاش عبدا رقيقا عند بني الأحمر .. ولما كبر واستد ساعده تقدم لسيده وطلب منه أن يـُــزوجه ابنته ... فتعجب سيده من جرأته .. وزوجه إياها إكراما له على شجاعته وجرأته .. 
فلما علم بنو الأحمر بخبره .. وأنه تزوج منهم - وهم من أشرف القبائل - .. وهو عبدا رقيقا .. وعلموا أن القبائل الأخرى سينالون منهم بسبب هذا الشنفرى .. قرروا قتل والد الزوجة - سيد الشنفرى - عقابا له .. وفعلا قتلوه .. فلما علم بالقصة ؛ أقسم أن يقتل مائة رجل من بني الأحمر ... وفعلا بدأ بالإيفاء بنذره .. فقتل تسعة وتسعين رجلا منهم .. وكان في طريقه لقتل الرجل المائة .. لكنهم أمسكوه قبل أن يقتل الرجل المائة .. وصلبوه حيا ..حتى مات .. ثم تركوه شهورا مصلوب .. حتى لم يبق من جسده إلا النزر اليسير .. فأسقطوه وجعلوه ملقى ً على التراب .... فجاء أحد رجال بني الأحمر .. ورأى الجثة ملقاة .. والجمجمة بجوارها .. فركل الجمجمة بقدمه .. فدخلت عظمة من جمجمة الشنفرى في قدم الرجل .... فأثرت عليه حتى مات بسببها .. فقال الناس : وفـّــى الشنفرى بنذره وقتل من بني الأحمر مائة رجل .... 


هذه باختصار شديد قصة الشنفرى .. الذي نذر ووفى بنذره ، ولذا قيل في الأمثال ( أوفى من الشنفرى ) .. نسبة إلى وفائه بنذره حتى بعد موته ..
وقيل ( أعدى من الشنفرى ) وذلك لأنه عاداى بني الأحمر الذين عاش وتربى في كنفهم ...أو لأنه سريع الجري

وقد كان الشنفري شاعرا, صعلوكا من الصعاليك ... أسمر البشرة . غليظ الشفتان. نحيل الجسد .. يتلذذ بالعيش في البراري والجبال والقفار .. وكان أيضا خفيف الظل .. وكان سريعا جدا ... بل كان من أشهر عدائي العرب . 

أقيموا بني أمي ، صــــــــــــــ  ــــــــدورَ مَطِيكم
فإني ، إلى قومٍ سِـــــــــــــ  ــــــــواكم لأميلُ !

فقد حــــــمت الحـــــاجـــــ  ــاتُ ، والليلُ مقمرٌ
وشُــــــــــــ  ـــــــــدت ، لِطياتٍ ، مطايا وأرحُلُ؛

وفي الأرض مَنْأىً ، للكـــــــــــر  يم ، عن الأذى
وفيها ، لمن خــــــــــــــ  ــــاف القِلى ، مُتعزَّلُ

لَعَمْرُكَ ، ما بالأرض ضــــــــــــــ  ـيقٌ على أمرئٍ
سَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــرَى راغباً أو راهباً ، وهو يعقلُ

ولي ، دونكم ، أهـــــــــــــ  لونَ : سِيْدٌ عَمَلَّسٌ
وأرقطُ زُهـــــلــــول وَعَـــــــرفــ  اءُ جـــــــــــــي  ألُ

هم الأهلُ . لا مستودعُ الســــــــــــ  ـــــــرِّ ذائعٌ
لديهم ، ولا الجــــــــــــ  ـــــاني بما جَرَّ ، يُخْذَلُ

وكلٌّ أبيٌّ ، باســــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  لٌ . غير أنني
إذا عرضت أولى الطرائدِ أبســــــــــــ  ــــــــــــلُ

وإن مــــــــــدتْ الأيــــــــدي إلى الزاد لم أكن
بأعجلهم ، إذ أجْشَــــــــــ  ــــــــــعُ القومِ أعجل

وماذاك إلا بَسْـــــــــــ  طـَةٌ عن تفضــــــــــــ  ــــلٍ
عَلَيهِم ، وكان الأفضــــــــــ  ــــــــــــلَ المتفضِّلُ

وإني كفــــــــاني فَقْدُ من ليس جـــــــــــــا  زياً
بِحُســــــــــ  ـــــــــــــنى ، ولا في قـربه مُتَعَلَّلُ

ثلاثةُ أصـــــــــــــ  ـــحـــــابٍ : فؤادٌ مشـــــــيعٌ ،
وأبيضُ إصــــــليتٌ ، وصـــــــــــــ  ـــــفراءُ عيطلُ

هَـــــتوفٌ ، من المُلْسِ المُتُونِ ، يـــزيـــنـــــ  ها
رصـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــائعُ قد نيطت إليها ، ومِحْمَلُ
إ
ذا زلّ عنها الســــــــــــ  ـــــــــهمُ ، حَنَّتْ كأنها
مُـــــــــــرَ  زَّأةٌ ، ثــــكــــلى ، تــــــرِنُ وتُعْــــــوِلُ

ولســــــــــــ  ــــــــتُ بمهيافِ ، يُعَشِّى سَوامهُ
مُــــجَـــــــ  ــدَعَةً سُــــــــــــق  بانها ، وهي بُهَّلُ

ولا جبأ أكهى مُرِبِّ بعرسـِـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــهِ
يُطــــــــــــ  ـالعها في شــــــــــــأن  ه كيف يفعـلُ

ولا خَــــــــرِقٍ هَيْـــــــــقٍ ، كأن فُـــــــــــــ  ؤَادهُ
يَظَـــــــــلّ  ُ به الكَّـــــــــا  ءُ يعلو ويَسْــــــــــ  فُلُ ،

ولا خــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــالفِ داريَّةٍ ، مُتغَزِّلٍ ،
يــــروحُ ويـــغــــــدو ، داهــــــــــــ  ـــناً ، يتكحلُ

ولستُ بِعَلٍّ شَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  رُّهُ دُونَ خَيرهِ
ألفَّ ، إذا ما رُعَته اهـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــتاجَ ، أعزلُ

ولســــــــــــ  ـــــــتُ بمحيار الظَّلامِ ، إذا انتحت
هدى الهوجلِ العســـــــــــ  ـــيفِ يهماءُ هوجَلُ

إذا الأمعزُ الصَّوَّان لاقى مناســـــــــــ  ـــــــــمي
تطـــــــــــــ  ـاير منه قــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــادحٌ ومُفَلَّلُ

أُدِيمُ مِطالَ الجــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــوعِ حتى أُمِيتهُ ،
وأضربُ عنه الذِّكرَ صــــــــــــــ  ـــــفحاً ، فأذهَلُ

وأســــــــــــ  ــــــتفُّ تُرب الأرضِ كي لا يرى لهُ
عَليَّ ، من الطَّــــــــــ  ــــــــــــوْل  ِ ، امرُؤ مُتطوِّلُ

ولولا اجتناب الذأم ، لم يُلْفَ مَشــــــــــــ  ـــربٌ
يُعــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـاش به ، إلا لديِّ ، ومأكلُ

ولكنَّ نفســــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــاً مُرةً لا تقيمُ بي
على الضــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــي  م ، إلا ريثما أتحولُ

وأطوِي على الخُمص الحـــــــوايا ، كما انطوتْ
خُـــــــــيـُو  طَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــةُ ماريّ تُغارُ وتفتلُ

وأغدو على القوتِ الزهـــــــــــ  ــــــيدِ كما غدا
أزلُّ تـــهـــــــادا  ه التَّــنــائِــ  ـــــــفُ ، أطــــحـــلُ

غدا طَــــــــاوياً ، يعــــارضُ الرِّيــــــحَ ، هـــافياً
يخُــــــــوتُ بأذناب الشِّــــــــــ  ــــعَاب ، ويعْسِلُ

فلمَّا لواهُ القُـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــو  تُ من حيث أمَّهُ
دعــــــــــا ؛ فأجــــــــابته نظـــــــــــــ  ـــائرُ نُحَّلُ

مُهَلْهَلَةٌ ، شِيبُ الوجـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــوهِ ، كأنها
قِداحٌ بكفيَّ ياسِـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــرٍ ، تتَقَلْقَلُ

أو الخَشْـــــــــ  ـــــــــــرَمُ المبعوثُ حثحَثَ دَبْرَهُ
مَحَابيضُ أرداهُنَّ سَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــامٍ مُعَسِّلُ ؛

مُهَرَّتَةٌ ، فُوهٌ ، كأن شُـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  دُوقها
شُقُوقُ العِصِيِّ ، كالحاتٌ وَبُسَّــــــــ  ـــــــــــــلُ

فَـــضَــــــــ  ــجَّ ، وضَــــــــــجّ  َتْ ، بِالبَرَاحِ ، كأنَّها
وإياهُ ، نــــــــوْحٌ فــــــــوقَ عـــــــــلياء ، ثُكَّلُ ؛

وأغضى وأغضتْ ، واتســـى واتَّســـــــــ  ـتْ بهِ
مَــــرَامــــي  لُ عَــــزَّاها ، وعَــــزَّتهُ مُــــرْمِـــــ  ــلُ

شَكا وشـــــــــــــ  كَتْ ، ثم ارعوى بعدُ وارعوت
ولَلصَّـــــــب  رُ ، إن لم ينفع الشــــــــــكو  ُ أجملُ!

وَفَــــــــاءَ وفــــــــاءتْ بادِراتٍ ، وكُــــــــــــ  لُّها ،
على نَكَـــــظٍ مِمَّا يُكـــــــاتِمُ ، مُـــجْــــمِــ  ـــــلُ

وتشربُ أســـــــــــــ  ـــآرِي القطا الكُدْرُ ؛ بعدما
ســـــــرت قـــــــرباً ، أحـــناؤها تتصــلصــــــلُ

هَمَمْتُ وَهَمَّتْ ، وابتدرنا ، وأسْـــــــــــ  ــــدَلَتْ
وَشَـــــــــــ  ــــمــَّرَ مِني فَـــــــــــــ  ــارِطٌ مُتَمَهِّلُ

فَـــــــوَلَّـ  ــــيْتُ عنها ، وهي تكـــــــــــبو لِعَقْرهِ
يُباشــــــــــ  ــرُهُ منها ذُقـــــونٌ وحَوْصَــــــــ  ــــلُ

كأن وغـــــــاهــــ  ــا ، حــــجــــرتيهِ وحـــــــولهُ
أضاميمُ من سَـــــــفْــــ  رِ القـــبائلِ ، نُـــــــزَّلُ ،

توافــــــينَ مِن شَــــــتَّى إليهِ ، فضَـــــــــــم  َّها
كما ضَـــــــــمَّ أذواد الأصـــــــاريم مَـــنْـــهَـــ  ـل

فَعَبَّتْ غـــشــــــاشــ  ــــــــــاً ، ثُمَّ مَرَّتْ كأنها ،
مع الصُّــــــــــ  ــــبْحِ ، ركبٌ ، من أُحَاظة مُجْفِلُ

وآلف وجه الأرض عند افتراشـــــــــ  ــــــــــــها 
بأهـْــــــــدَ  أ تُنبيه سَــــناسِـــــ  نُ قُــحَّــــــــ  لُ ؛

وأعـــــدلُ مَـــنـــحـــوض  ـــاً كــأن فـــصُـــوصَـــ  هُ
كِـــــــــعَــ  ـــابٌ دحـــاها لاعــــــبٌ ، فهي مُثَّلُ

فإن تبتئس بالشـــــــنـــ  فــــرى أم قســـــطلِ
لما اغتبطتْ بالشــــــنــــ  فـــرى قبلُ ، أطولُ !

طَــــــرِيدُ جِــــناياتٍ تياســــــــــر  نَ لَــحْــمَــهُ ،
عَــــــقِـــــ  ـيـــرَتـُهُ فـــــي أيِّـــهــا حُـــــمَّ أولُ ،

تـــنــــامُ إذا مــا نـــام ، يــقــظــى عُــيــُونُـها ،
حِــــثــــاثــ  ــاً إلى مـــكـــروهــــ  هِ تَتَغَــلْغَـــ  ـــلُ

وإلفُ هــــــــمــــو  مٍ مــــا تــــزال تَــــعُـــــــ  ـودهُ
عِــــيــاداً ، كـــحــمـــى الرَّبعِ ، أوهي أثقـــــلُ

إذا وردتْ أصـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــد  رتُــــها ، ثُمَّ إنها
تـــثـــوبُ ، فــتــأتــي مِــن تُــحَــيْتُ ومن عَــلُ

فــإمـــا تــريــنــي كـابنة الرَّمْلِ ، ضــــــاحـــياً
على رقــــــةٍ ، أحــــــفى ، ولا أتنعـــــــــــ  ــلُ

فأني لمــــولى الصــــــبر ، أجـــــــــــــ  تابُ بَزَّه
على مِثل قلب السَّــــــــــ  ــمْع ، والحزم أنعلُ

وأُعـــــــدمُ أحْـــــــــيان  اً ، وأُغــــــــــن  ى ، وإنما
يـــنـــالُ الغِـــنى ذو البُــعْـــدَةِ المـــتــبَــــ  ــذِّلُ

فلا جَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــزَعٌ من خِلةٍ مُتكشِّفٌ
ولا مَـــــــــرِحٌ تحــــــــــت الغِـــــــــــ  نى أتخيلُ

ولا تزدهــــــــي الأجـــهـــال حِلمي ، ولا أُرى
ســــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــؤو  لاً بأعقاب الأقاويلِ أُنمِلُ

وليلةِ نحـــــــــــــ  ـــــسٍ ، يصطلي القوس ربها
وأقـــطـــعـــه  ُ اللاتــي بــهــا يــتـنبــــــــ  ـــــــلُ

دعستُ على غطْشٍ وبغشٍ ، وصــــــــــحبت  ي
سُـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــعار  ٌ ، وإرزيزٌ ، وَوَجْرٌ ، وأفكُلُ

فأيَّمتُ نِســــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــو  اناً ، وأيتمتُ وِلْدَةً
وعُــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــدْتُ كما أبْدَأتُ ، والليل أليَلُ

وأصــــــــــــ  ــــبح ، عني ، بالغُميصاءِ ، جالساً
فريقان : مســــــــــؤول  ٌ ، وآخرُ يســـــــــــــ  ألُ

فقالوا : لقد هَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــرّ  َتْ بِليلٍ كِلابُنا
فـــقـــلنا : أذِئــبٌ عـــــــــسَّ ؟ أم عسَّ فُرعُلُ

فــــلــــمْ تَـــــــكُ إلا نـــبــــأةٌ ، ثم هـــوَّمَــــتْ
فقلنا قـــــــــطــــ  ــــــاةٌ رِيعَ ، أم ريعَ أجْــــــدَلُ

فإن يَكُ من جنٍّ ، لأبرحَ طَـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــار  قاً
وإن يَكُ إنســــــــــــ  ـــــــاً ، مَاكها الإنسُ تَفعَلُ

ويومٍ من الشِّــــــــــ  ــــــــــعرى ، يذوبُ لُعابهُ ،
أفاعيه ، في رمضــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــائه  ِ ، تتملْمَلُ

نَصَـــــــــــ  بـْتُ له وجـــهــــي ، ولاكـــــنَّ دُونَهُ
ولا ســــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــتر إلا الأتحميُّ المُرَعْبَلُ

وضافٍ ، إذا هــــــــــــــ  ــــبتْ له الريحُ ، طيَّرتْ
لبائدَ عن أعـــطــــافـــ  ــهِ ما ترجَّــــــــــ  ـــــــــلُ

بعيدٍ بمسِّ الدِّهـــــــــ  ــــــــــــنِ والفَلْى عُهْدُهُ
له عَبَسٌ ، عافٍ من الغسْــــــــــ  ــــــــل مُحْوَلُ

وخَــــــــــــ  رقٍ كــــظــــهر الترسِ ، قَفْرٍ قطعتهُ
بِعَامِلتين ، ظـــــــــــــه  ـــــــــــــره  ُ ليس يعملُ

وألحـــــقـــــ  تُ أولاهُ بأخــــــــــــ  ـــــراه ، مُوفياً
على قُنَّةٍ ، أُقــــــعـــــ  ــي مِـــــــراراً وأمـــــثُلُ

تَرُودُ الأراوي الصــحـــــــــ  ـــــــمُ حولي ، كأنَّها
عَــــــذارى عــــلــيهـــنّ  َ المــــــــــــ  لاءُ المُذَيَّلُ

ويركُـــــــــد  ْنَ بالآصــــــــــ  ــــالٍ حولي ، كأنني
مِن العُصْمِ ، أدفى ينتحـــــــــــ  ـي الكيحَ أعقلُ

دراسة موجزة عنها//

-إشتملت اللامية على فضائل إنسانيه ومحامد خلقيه لم نجدها في كثير من قصائد معاصريه ، مثل:
الصبر ، العفه ، وسمو النفس ، وعلّو الهمه والترفع عن النميمه وإباء الذل والضيم .
-تضمنت اللامية صوره حية لحياة المجتمع البدوي القائمه على الحروب ومجابة الشدائد والصبر عليها
كما تضمنت صورة للعلاقات القبيله وما كانت تفرزه من مآس كانت تصيب بعض أفراد القبيله ، كالخلع 
والطرد والنبذ والتنكر للأبوه أو البنوه ، وهضم الحقوق والإستبعاد بغير حق .
-صدرت اللاميه عن طبيعه صافيه وفطره ساذجه لا تكلف فيها ولاتصنع ولارياء لذلك جاءت معانيها مواكبه
لالآم الشاعر وآماله وطباعه واحداث حياته .
-اتسعت اللامية لتشمل أغراضا ً متنوع ، كالعتاب ، والفخر ، والوصف ، الذي تناول فيه موضوعات عدة
كالصبر ، والجوع ، والنوم ، والراحه ، والليل ، والمطر ، والحرّ ، والبرد ، والحيوانات ، والطير .
وحسب هذه القصيده فخرا ً ان الرواة نسبوا الى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قولا ً جاء فيه :
((علّموا أولادكم لامية العرب ، فإنها تُعلمهم مكارم الأخلاق )) .
فإذا صحّت هذه الروايه تكون هذه القصيده وصاحبها قد بلغا درجة رفيعة ومكانة ساميه 
لم يبلغها اصحاب المعلقات على عظمة قدرهم الشعري ونفاسة قصائدهم وذيوع صيتهم في الآفاق

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> ((علّموا أولادكم لامية العرب ، فإنها تُعلمهم مكارم الأخلاق )) .


جميل جدا !

شكر الله لك جهدك 

ولو إن القصيدة غير مفهومة لأنها تتضمن مفردات لغوية عفا عليها الزمن وهذه طبيعة الشعر الجاهلي !

وفقكم الله .

----------


## عبدالله عبد الكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شَكا وشـــــــــــــ  كَتْ ، ثم ارعوى بعدُ وارعوت
ولَلصَّـــــــب  رُ ، إن لم ينفع الشــــــــــكو  ُ أجملُ!

سلمت يامن كتبت هذا الموضوع فلنعلم ابنائنا مبادء هذه اللاميه فكم نحن بحاجة الى ان تفهمها مجتماعتنا العربية ومن الله التوفيق

----------


## لامية العرب

> ولو إن القصيدة غير مفهومة لأنها تتضمن مفردات لغوية عفا عليها الزمن وهذه طبيعة الشعر الجاهلي !


بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة
بالنسبة لمعانيها فهي بحق تحتاج الى شرح وإيضاح

----------


## لامية العرب

> سلمت يامن كتبت هذا الموضوع فلنعلم ابنائنا مبادء هذه اللاميه فكم نحن بحاجة الى ان تفهمها مجتماعتنا العربية ومن الله التوفيق


سلمت يمينك أخي عبدالله مرورك حافز لي
صدقت والله ما أحوجنا الى ذلك
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## عبدالله عبد الكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




علموا اولادكم قصيده الشنفري

هذا ماقاله الخليفه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
ياتري شللي يخلي الفاروق يحث المسلمين انهم يعلمون اولادهم قصيده لشاعر جاهلي صعلوك الا لانه وجد فيها من الحكمه والدر الثمين الشي الكثير اللي يخليه يحرص ان يتعلمها المسلمون 

لاميه العرب تصور نشيد الحريه والصحراء والنفس العربيه الابيه التي لاتقبل الظلم 
القصيده قويه الالفاظ والمعني وتحفل بالمشاهد والتصويرات والحكم

من بين القصائد العربيه اختارها المستشرقون لترجمتها الي الروسيه والبولنديه والانجليزيه والالمانيه والفرنسيه 

أرجوكم ابتدوا القراءه بتمعن وفي تفسير لما قد يصعب فهمه
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## لامية العرب

ومما تميزت به كثر شراحها 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36818

----------

